# 3-1-09 storm ATV pics



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey guys, not a variety of pics but a few nonetheless. What a day! we were forecasted to get 7-13" (I know, I know.... all you guys upstate and in the rest of the country that get this normally are laughing) .... the machine pushed the heavy snow but not without a fight! When I had just finished the sidewalks the pin that hooks the quick connect from the plow up to the ATV either fell out or snapped... I dunno what happened to it, just noticed that the plow was 3 feet to the right of the quad when I went to plow again! 
Next I ran out of gas and it wouldn't start for about 10min, the whole day it was cutting off also, I need to adjust the carb to raise the idle. 
Then towards the end of the day the winch cable broke. Had to go to home depot and get a winch cable clamp. side note: saw a nice loader at homedepot

enjoy


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

Loader at Homedepot


----------



## Bibbo (Jan 28, 2008)

i had a sportsman 500 that i used to plow with and i loved it, it was great with the 26'' itp blackwaters on it but when i put the 27'' vampires on it it sucked in the snow lol, we changed the springs on the plow so it wouldn't trip so easy


----------

